# is my nubian doe in labor?



## Deerwood_Nubians (Dec 24, 2020)

So this doe is a first freshener and I'm actually not sure if shes even pregnant or not. Our late buck Cassius had gotten out of his pen a couple months back and had run amok among the does for probably a day ir half a day. The doe in question is about two years old and shes looking for large. The reason why I have turned to the forum because today (specifically now at 8 pm) she's kind of seperated herself from the other does, randomly started panting even though is pretty cool right now, has randomly started making noises, and I'm almost sure I've seen her contract twice. My family has been breeding dogs for almost 6 years and what I saw was very close to how O saw my dogs contract. She's also been laying down more frequently than the other does recently. I have felt around for tendons but honestly? I can't feel them on any of my does, people say its like two pencils bordering their tails but I just dont feel them. Its probably due to my inexperience with goats. What do y'all think?















also pictured is her mom (left) and her half sister from earlier this year (right)


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Are you seeing any mucous under the tail? Honestly, her udder does not look nearly full enough for her to be in labor, but they can surprise you sometimes! 
How long ago was the buck in with them? A goat's gestation period is approximately 150 days. So if it hasn't been close to that amount of time since she was with the buck, I would say she's probably not in labor, but might be pregnant and uncomfortable !
Since she is panting, it would be good to take her temperature (you can use a human digital thermometer and insert it about an inch into her rectum) and check her FAMACHA score (the inside of her lower eyelid) to see if her mucous membranes are pale or not. Just to rule out anything else that might be going on. 
Keep an eye on her!


----------



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

I agree that her udder doesn't look full...
Of course, every goat is different so trust your gut if you really think she might be in labor...
This video shows how to check the ligaments, that's where I'd start.


----------



## Deerwood_Nubians (Dec 24, 2020)

Ella Ruby said:


> I agree that her udder doesn't look full...
> Of course, every goat is different so trust your gut if you really think she might be in labor...
> This video shows how to check the ligaments, that's where I'd start.


i think i figured it out, i finally felt around enough to feel tendons on my younger doe but not on her.
and the buck got out around 5 months ago


----------



## Deerwood_Nubians (Dec 24, 2020)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Are you seeing any mucous under the tail? Honestly, her udder does not look nearly full enough for her to be in labor, but they can surprise you sometimes!
> How long ago was the buck in with them? A goat's gestation period is approximately 150 days. So if it hasn't been close to that amount of time since she was with the buck, I would say she's probably not in labor, but might be pregnant and uncomfortable !
> Since she is panting, it would be good to take her temperature (you can use a human digital thermometer and insert it about an inch into her rectum) and check her FAMACHA score (the inside of her lower eyelid) to see if her mucous membranes are pale or not. Just to rule out anything else that might be going on.
> Keep an eye on her!


i asked my mom earlier its been about 5 months since he got out.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I agree with the others that her udder does not look even close, although it is true that sometimes they don't get much of an udder until after the kids have arrived. But 5 months ago would have been late March/early April- i don't have any experience with Nubians, but would a seasonal breeder still be coming into heat that late? I thought about January-February was the cutoff for them?

I never go by the ligaments method, I don't really believe in that one. My very first doe was purchased bred with just a range of due dates. I checked those ligaments religiously, multiple times a day for weeks! One evening I checked and nope, ligs felt the same as ever and she definitely wasn't going to kid that day! Imagine my surprise when she had a kid on the ground less than 5 minutes later!
For me, the most telltale signs of imminent labor have been the udder filling to capacity and the doe getting extra vocal and/or standing off by herself. Sometimes the sides kind of sink in too but not always.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

How are things today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

How is she doing? could u get a clear picture of her vulva? 
I dont trust ligaments, they give an idea, but some of my does have their ligaments disappear several weeks before and some the day of. Same with the udder; some does don't get theirs until after they kid. I usually go by behavior and their vulva.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are concerned, how is she?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is your girl?


----------



## Deerwood_Nubians (Dec 24, 2020)

hey sorry ive been a bit busy with school. i took some more pictures of her today as well. i just really dont know if shes pregnant or just heavy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the buck was with her 5 months ago, I feel she is not pregnant. 
She doesn’t have a baby bump tummy and her vulva isn’t sloppy. 
Her udder should be bigger or really full.
She should be ready to kid and not showing at all. It takes 5 months of pregnancy, she should have dropped them or showing big signs by now, especially if it has been 5 months when she was exposed to a buck.


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

She is a really pretty doe. Love her coloring.


----------

